# Removing your BIOS chip



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

*This guide only refers to removal of PLCC EEPROM BIOS chips. Others are TSOP EEPROM, and  DIP EEPROM. However they are far less common.

A couple of months ago I had a bad flash with an Abit F190-HD board which unfortunately could not be recovered in any way. However I needed to get it back up and running so I removed the BIOS chip and got a new one from **Grains repairs*.

*Well, there are two ways of removing your BIOS chip. One of the is with an official PLCC Extractor. However, I decided there was an equally easy way of getting it out without spending the cash on one of these fancy extractors. Using two paperclips! (this method has been used by other people as well).*

*Step one:
Make sure you have the type of BIOS chip I have. If you do it should look very similar and be placed in a small black plastic socket. (PLCC EEPROM).*





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step two:
Carefully bend one of the ends of the paperclip by 90 degrees with a pair of pliers, so that there is an approximately 2mm perpendicular hook. Then do this to another paperclip.*




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 3:
Hook the paperclips under your BIOS chip, ans then lift upwards. DO NOT bend the paperclips sideways, in different directions to each other, this will do nothing but break the socket for your chip. LIFT UPWARDS!*




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 4:
Didn't work for you? Try making a 3mm hook, and getting someone to hold down the board at the same time, then use a series of small and strong vertical tugs.*


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 15, 2007)

nice little guide will , i know this will be useful for a lot of people 

Edit: your soooo close to 2000 posts xD


----------



## panchoman (Dec 15, 2007)

nice guide!


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

Just hope it's useful for someone.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2007)

what you can do to fix a bad flash is this....
boot up another board that has the same socket, you must boot to a command prompt off of a floppy, cd, or flash drive. DONT boot into the flasher utility YET...
remove the boards bios chip while the computer is running and replace it with the one that needs to be fixed. then run the flashing utility and flash the bios to the ROM.
IMPORTANT>>> do NOT let the computer restart after it's finnished flashing. turn of the power switch and remove the bios chip, replace with the original chip and boot.

then all you have to do is put your newly flashed chip in it's board and there you go... problem solved!!!

i have done this COUNTLESS TIMES. back in the old socket A and 478 days there were so many versions of each board you could easily flash the wrong bios. call me dumb, but at least i figured out a way to save my ass.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> what you can do to fix a bad flash is this....
> boot up another board that has the same socket, you must boot to a command prompt off of a floppy, cd, or flash drive. DONT boot into the flasher utility YET...
> remove the boards bios chip while the computer is running and replace it with the one that needs to be fixed. then run the flashing utility and flash the bios to the ROM.
> IMPORTANT>>> do NOT let the computer restart after it's finnished flashing. turn of the power switch and remove the bios chip, replace with the original chip and boot.
> ...



True (it's called Hot flashing), but you still have to remove the BIOS chip, hence the guide. I personally did not do this, because I didn't have a board with a similar chip and I'm not into using friends' boards for this sort of use. My problem- I fix it.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 15, 2007)

The easiest way to extract your bios chip is still to use a PLCC extractor tool for about $2.  Although I have also heard of people being able to snake fishing string underneath the chip from one corner diagonally to the other corner and using that to pull the chip out of the socket.  http://www.hobbytron.com/PLCC-Extractor.html Just a quick link to show what the tool looks like.  A quick search on goole for PLCC extractor and you can find where to get one for cheap.

Edit:  I just saw that you did mention the use of the extractor too.  I didn't feel like reading down that far this morning yet.... my bad.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> The easiest way to extract your bios chip is still to use a PLCC extractor tool for about $2.  Although I have also heard of people being able to snake fishing string underneath the chip from one corner diagonally to the other corner and using that to pull the chip out of the socket.  http://www.hobbytron.com/PLCC-Extractor.html Just a quick link to show what the tool looks like.  A quick search on goole for PLCC extractor and you can find where to get one for cheap.



There is a picture link in the guide. I just don't like having to go out and buy a tool when I can do it myself.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2007)

I wonder if those paperclips would short anything out while trying a hotflash?! 

EDIT: But nice guide nonetheless!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder if those paperclips would short anything out while trying a hotflash?!



just gotta be really carefull.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder if those paperclips would short anything out while trying a hotflash?!
> 
> EDIT: But nice guide nonetheless!



That is another reason I didn't want to do it. It's not easy to get them out safely while hot flashing. Although I have seen it done expertly and swiftly, but with an extractor.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2007)

But still, it's good for those people who have a socketed chip that want to make a "backup bios" chip if they do bios mods. That's another "good" (meaning hotflashing is never good) reason to do a hotflash.

EDIT: Off topic but congrats on the 2000 posts!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I usually just stick a needle in the corners and get it out that way, never had problems with it.


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 15, 2007)

I also use needles, I am a type 1 diabetic so they are around.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 15, 2007)

Dan is from the netherlands where they hand out clean needles, so after he is done with his BIOS chip he shoots up some mountain dew to feel hardcore.


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 15, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Dshoots up some mountain dew to feel hardcore.



haha, I cant see shooting any soda or energy drink ending well.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sigh, not that kind of needles. But the idea does sound good.


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 15, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Sigh, not that kind of needles. But the idea does sound good.



What kind do you use?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 15, 2007)

GSG-9 said:


> What kind do you use?



The sewing kind.


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 15, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> The sewing kind.



Yes that would be the other kind (I had a little space out there lol )


----------



## largon (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's my bag of tricks:

- standard pliers-type PLCC32 chip remover 
- superglue+fan screw
- screwdriver 
- paper clip
- piece of thin (insulated) copper wire [<- good toolless method of removal while hotflashing = swapping bios chips & flashing while system is powered on]
- fishing line (sic!)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 15, 2007)

FYI... it is usually as cheap to by a EPROM programmer, e.g. Willem Universal EPROM Programmer, than buy a new BIOS chip.

With the programmer you can do all kinds of projects ;-)


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

largon said:


> Here's my bag of tricks:
> 
> - standard pliers-type PLCC32 chip remover
> - superglue+fan screw
> ...



I had never though about using superglue and a screw- good idea.


----------

